# stimson python enclosure size and feeding size



## jsmith (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey guys.

i have currently got a stimson python
that was hatched late last year so he would be around 6 months of age currenty.
i have him in a 30cm by 30cm enclosure with a heat mat.

my question is what would the ideal size be 60cm 90cm? when he is older and out grown his enclosure.

also he is current still on pinkie mice woud you expect a stimson of his age would be on larger food? 
thanks 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Iguana (Apr 28, 2016)

I'd go for the 90cm tank, although you can technically keep them in a 60cm, 90cm is much better for thermo-regulating and will allow much more room for him to stretch out. 
As for the food, i'd expect him to at least be on fuzzy/wiener at that age, how often is he being fed? What does he weigh?


----------



## jsmith (Apr 28, 2016)

length he is alittle bit longer than 30cm.
unsure on weight will do that tonight.
he gets fed every 7 days.
should i move it to every 5 or even give him two pinkies?

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Iguana (Apr 28, 2016)

Hard to say without a weight or photo, but I'd be upping the food size regardless, offer him two pinkies and see if he will take them, or as you said change the feeding to every 5 days. 
hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## jsmith (Apr 28, 2016)

Iguana said:


> Hard to say without a weight or photo, but I'd be upping the food size regardless, offer him two pinkies and see if he will take them, or as you said change the feeding to every 5 days.
> hope this helps, good luck!


thanks bud i will do that

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Wokka (Apr 28, 2016)

Although you will be upping the food size more importantly you will be uping the maturity of the food item which means there will be more substance to the food including fur and bone.


----------



## jsmith (Apr 28, 2016)

Iguana said:


> Hard to say without a weight or photo, but I'd be upping the food size regardless, offer him two pinkies and see if he will take them, or as you said change the feeding to every 5 days.
> hope this helps, good luck!


just weighed him. 14gms at 30cms

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Iguana (Apr 28, 2016)

jsmith said:


> just weighed him. 14gms at 30cms
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk



wow he is small, yeah defiantly work on upping that food portion, he should be going through a growth spurt in no time then.


----------



## Wokka (Apr 29, 2016)

You can feed to refusal if you want at that age which means keep offering additional food until the animal refuses. Offer fully furred hopper mice and ensure the animal has access to at least 30c 24/7 to assist with digestion. Check temperature an hour before sunup when the ambient temperature.is coolest.


----------



## jsmith (May 1, 2016)

he had his first feed at hopper size took him a little bit but downed it pretty good. thanks for the advice giys

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith (May 12, 2016)

hey guys.
after upping my stimson to hoppers he hasnt looked interested in another feed. 
would this he due to the size difference between pinkies and hoppers that he just doesnt need to feed yet.
last feed was the 1st of May


Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## adderboy (May 13, 2016)

Almost certainly it's the larger food size, yes. But you haven't mentioned the temps in your viv - if you're going to feed it during the cooler months you need to make sure you're giving the snake enough warmth to facilitate digestion. If that's ok, then you have nothing to worry about at the moment.

S


----------



## jsmith (May 13, 2016)

adderboy said:


> Almost certainly it's the larger food size, yes. But you haven't mentioned the temps in your viv - if you're going to feed it during the cooler months you need to make sure you're giving the snake enough warmth to facilitate digestion. If that's ok, then you have nothing to worry about at the moment.
> 
> S


thanks mate! yeh running a heat mat and currently in his hide where he spends most his time. 32 degrees is the coolest it gets so temps are ok.

but yesterday i checked on him and noticed he was in shed. i assumed it was either one of the two. this is his first shed since ive owned him so i was a bit worried but now know what to look for 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustproof (May 24, 2016)

jsmith said:


> thanks mate! yeh running a heat mat and currently in his hide where he spends most his time. 32 degrees is the coolest it gets so temps are ok.
> 
> but yesterday i checked on him and noticed he was in shed. i assumed it was either one of the two. this is his first shed since ive owned him so i was a bit worried but now know what to look for



Don't be surprised if he doesn't eat for a week or two after shed, mine don't.


----------



## jsmith (May 25, 2016)

Dustproof said:


> Don't be surprised if he doesn't eat for a week or two after shed, mine don't.


yeh it is just getting used to them being an eating machine and then nothing

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 25, 2016)

Don't think they are all textbook critters,I have pygmy banded (stimson ) pythons who can eat and shed in the same week,my son has other stimsonsi and maculosa who may or may not eat weekly, 1 went 4 months without a feed for no apparent reason and then ate his first quail .
I talked to Peter Birch at the expo about my pythons and he said "6 pinkies and then straight to fuzzies".
My guys are doing so well on this regimen,female is 33g and male is 30g at about 5 months old, having doubled their size in 2 months.


----------



## jsmith (May 25, 2016)

dragonlover1 said:


> Don't think they are all textbook critters,I have pygmy banded (stimson ) pythons who can eat and shed in the same week,my son has other stimsonsi and maculosa who may or may not eat weekly, 1 went 4 months without a feed for no apparent reason and then ate his first quail .
> I talked to Peter Birch at the expo about my pythons and he said "6 pinkies and then straight to fuzzies".
> My guys are doing so well on this regimen,female is 33g and male is 30g at about 5 months old, having doubled their size in 2 months.


awesome to here i fed mine a fuzzie and he smashed it. i keep going to feed him every week and get no reaction. 3rd week this week bit annoying just throwing mice away..

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Buggster (Jun 18, 2016)

jsmith said:


> just weighed him. 14gms at 30cms
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk




My Stimson's is just over a year old and 88cm/250g

He was about 30cms at 5-6 months. I'm pretty sure I had him straight onto fuzzie/hoppers at 6 months.
right now he's on fuzzie rats/large adult mice


----------



## jsmith (Jun 18, 2016)

Buggster said:


> My Stimson's is just over a year old and 88cm/250g
> 
> He was about 30cms at 5-6 months. I'm pretty sure I had him straight onto fuzzie/hoppers at 6 months.
> right now he's on fuzzie rats/large adult mice


ahhh thats good to know. mine has been a bit of a trouble eater...i think due to the colder weather coming in. i guess that is what happens when you buy a snake a bit late in the season most shops trying to keep snakes small and cute 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Buggster (Jun 18, 2016)

I feel your pain xD
My guy went off food for a month with the cooler weather.
dont know how well this would work for you, but 'blooding' (I rub a bit of raw chicken/beef/roo/whatever's in the fridge) on the mouse's head. Buggster seems to gobble that right up.

im getting a 4 month Woma tomorrow- fingers crossed it has the typical Woma feeding response.


----------



## jsmith (Jun 19, 2016)

Buggster said:


> I feel your pain xD
> My guy went off food for a month with the cooler weather.
> dont know how well this would work for you, but 'blooding' (I rub a bit of raw chicken/beef/roo/whatever's in the fridge) on the mouse's head. Buggster seems to gobble that right up.
> 
> im getting a 4 month Woma tomorrow- fingers crossed it has the typical Woma feeding response.


yeh thanks for the tip i might try that.

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------

